# Zurück vom Arasee / Haldensvassdraget



## heinrichs

*Hechtangeln Arasee / Haldenvassdraget 2011*


Nach Mai 2010 waren wir dieses mal bewusst drei Wochen später an das uns nun schon bekannte Gewässer gefahren. Wir waren dieses mal zu viert wieder mit Color Line über Kiel Oslo angereist.
Leider war unser Vermieter Oystein in dieser Woche selbst nicht vor Ort, aber das tat dem ganzen keinen Abbruch, weil wir schon mit den Gegebenheiten vertraut waren.
Die Natur war deutlich weiter entwickelt als im Vorjahr, das Schilf und die Binsen sprossen und auch die ersten Seerosenfelder waren zu erkennen.
Standen die Hechte dieses mal tatsächlich in den flachen Buchten? Schon bald sollten wir Antwort auf unsere Frage bekommen.
Das Wetter war in dieser Woche vom 04.06-11.06.2011 sehr wechselhaft, so dass wir uns abwechselnd mit Sonnencreme und tags darauf mit Regenklamotten schützen mussten.
Den Hechten schien insbesondere das regnerische Wetter nichts auszumachen, denn die Fangausbeute bei regnerischem Wetter war deutlich besser als an den sonnigen Tagen.
So hatten wir am Ankunftstag zwar strahlende Sonnenschein, konnten aber in unseren Boot nur einen Fehlbiss und einen Nachläufer ( ca 85 +) verzeichnen.
Am Freitag dem letzen Angeltaq regnete es von morgens früh bis abends cirka 18:30, so dass ein Team schon am Mittag gegen 13:00 Uhr das angeln einstellte, das zweite Boot aber für die Ausdauer belohnt wurde und an diesem Tage auf 19 Hechte kamen, die größten dabei 82 cm und 76 cm.

Als Köder setzten wir hauptsächlich Spinnerbaits ein, die wir wirklich mitten ins und durchs Schilf ,Binsen Seerosenfelder warfen und dann einkurbelten.
Kleiner Tipp : unbedingt starke Einhängekarabiner verwenden, weil die Belastung auf den Wirbel , durch Hängerlösen u.s.w. doch beachtlich ist. Wir verloren 3 Spinnerbaits durch Wirbel ,die sich geöffnet hatten. Ebenso sollte man nach dem Angeln , jeden Abends die geflochten Schnur kontrollieren wir schnitten sogar jedes Mal 3-4 mtr Schnur ab und knoteten neu an.

Die Hechte standen tatsächlich in den flachen Buchten, auch die drei Großen(104cm Montag, Dienstag 113 cm Donnertag 110cm ) fingen wir im flachen Wasser mitten im oder kurz vorm Schilf.
Der Drill war ein Erlebnis, den der 104cm große Hecht nahm mehre Male Schnur über die Bremse, zog davon wie eine Dampflok, schüttelte den großen Kopf um den Spinnerbait loszuwerden. Dann schoss zwei mal unter dem Boot durch. konnte dann aber vom Fänger nachdem der Fisch ausgedrillt war und weiß zeigte, mit dem Boga Grip sicher an Bord gehievt werden. Was für ein Fisch !

Den zweiten Meterhecht fingen wir am Mittwoch, an einem Tag der insgesamt die wenigsten Fische , aber dafür den Größten der Tour brachte. Unser Boot war dieses Mal abends , zur Tagesschauzeit in eine Bucht ganz im Süden des Sees gefahren um ein großes Schilfffeld zu „beharken“. Wir blieben lange Zeit ohne jeglichen Fischkontakt, drifteten dann in die Nähe einer kleine Ausbuchtung, die wir noch „mitnehmen wollten.
Als nach dem ersehnten Anbiss der Fisch an Grund blieb stieg bei uns der Adrenalinspiegel. Als der Fisch sich das erste mal zeigte meinte Andreas . „Das ist ein guter Neunziger“, und dann setze sich auch diese Dampflok in Bewegung. Schnell war es mir klar, dass dies ein Meterhecht war, der bei seinen zahlreiche Fluchten immer vom Boot weg und Gott sei Dank in Richtung Freiwasser zog. Während Andreas mit dem Drill voll in Anspruch genommen war versuchte ich das Boot mit dem Paddel aus dem Schilf zu bugsieren, was mir mehr schlecht als recht gelang. Andreas parierte auch die letzte Flucht des Fisches unter dem Boot hindurch, dann kam der Hecht längsseits und konnte von mir mit dem Bogagrip gelandet werden.

Was für ein Brocken, sofort war klar er übertrifft den Fisch vom Vortag.
113 cm zeigte das Maßband. Andreas erster Meterfisch und dann gleich so eine Granate. Das ließ ihn auch den Fisch vergessen ,den er am Vortag direkt vor dem Fang des ersten Meterhechtes durch Flucht unter das Boot verloren hatte.

Nun geriet das zweite Boot langsam unter Druck, besonders H.( age dee bee) der noch auf den ersten Meterhecht seiner Angellaufbahn wartete während sein Bruder T. schon drei Meterhechte, alle gefangen in NL , aufweisen konnte. 

Der überglückliche Andreas bot H. dann seinen Erfolgsköder and den dieser auch dankbar in Empfang nahm um ihn am nächsten morgen zu testen.
Nachdem H. vormittags einen großen Hecht nachdem er ihn ca 20 mtr aus dem Schilf gedrillt hatte cirka 5 Meter vor dem Boot verlor ( „ er kam mit dem Kopf aus dem Wasser schüttelte ihn und der Spinner flog mir entgegen“) fing er gegen Mittag endlich den ersehnten „Meter“ mit sogar 1,10 mtr. Abends dann als Abschluß noch einen 42 cm Stachelritter auf Spinnerbait .

So finden am Ende der Woche neben den 102 gefangenen Hechten auch zahlreiche gehakte aber ausgestiegene Hechte, einige Nachläufer ,eine wunderschöne Landschaft Biber, Seeotter ,Seeadler, Haubentaucher eine Komoran- und eine Gänsefamilie mit Nachwuchs ihren Platz in unseren Gedanken und Erinnerungen .


Zusammenfassung:
Wir fingen insgesamt 102 Hechte und einen Barsch von 42 cm.
Köder die Fisch brachten waren:
Spinnerbait, Mepps Lusox Spinner 

Beim Schleppen fingen wir auf : 
Little Ernie, Grandma ( Silber schwarz) Turus Ukko ( barschfarben und Silber schwarzer Rücken) Rapala Super Shad Rap Perch +Rotauge ( orangener Bauch).

Die drei größten Hechte : 113,110,104 
nächste Kategorie
86cm,82, 80 ,79,76,74,70,65.

Auch die vielen Hechte um die 60 cm erwiesen sich als unheimlich kampfstark und fit waren wild im Drill und immer ein Erlebnis, während die Meterhechte ihr Gewicht und ihre Kraft in Drill einsetzten um sich, wenn möglich , vom Köder zu befreien.


----------



## VOGULA

*AW: Zurück vom Arasee / Haldensvassdraget*

Super Bericht, besten Dank dafür


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Zurück vom Arasee / Haldensvassdraget*

Schöner und informativer Bericht. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## bacalo

*AW: Zurück vom Arasee / Haldensvassdraget*

Petri Heil zu dem erlebten und vielen Dank für den informativen Bericht.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## marlin2304

*AW: Zurück vom Arasee / Haldensvassdraget*

Super Bericht!
Nächstes Jahr sind wir auch zum ersten mal in Norge zum Hechtfischen.


----------



## Christian1

*AW: Zurück vom Arasee / Haldensvassdraget*

Danke für den Bericht.#h
Schön wäre es ,wenn Du noch etwas über Unterkunft,Anreise
und Kosten berichten könntest.Hätte man auch im Meer angeln können?


----------



## heinrichs

*AW: Zurück vom Arasee / Haldensvassdraget*

moin christian,
nee, im meer kann man nicht angeln.
gebucht haben wir das Ferienhaus Neset ( Vermieter Oystein) über Angelreisen Hamburg. Kosten ca 430 Euronen(incl Fähre 7 Reise rücktritt etc) aber ohne "Nebenkosten" für Proviant,Spritkosten,etc.

Haus Neset ist einfachst eingerichtet , leider etwas spärlich "ausgeleuchtet", reicht aber für den (männer)angelurlaub völlig und liegt praktisch direkt am See.Wasser zum duschen kommt auch direkt aus dem See.. Ist schon ein schönes Stückchen Erde dort. Super Angel- und Naturerlebnis.
Die beiden Boote sind auch ok.
Nicht von Nachteil, wenn man sich mit dem Echolot auskennt. Wenn allerdings die Hechte in den flachen Buchten stehen, ist das Finden der Fische nicht so schwierig, weil es eine gute Gewässerkarte gibt ,auf der die entsprechende Stellen leicht wiederzufinden sind.
petri heinrich


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Zurück vom Arasee / Haldensvassdraget*



heinrichs schrieb:


> ...Haus Neset ist einfachst eingerichtet , leider etwas *spärlich "ausgeleuchtet*", reicht aber für den (männer)angelurlaub völlig und liegt praktisch direkt am See.*Wasser zum duschen* kommt auch *direkt aus dem See*...



Klingt nach einer Woche nicht duschen und rasieren:vik:. 
Aber ich kann gut verstehen, dass es Euch gefallen hat. Ich mag auch solche Urlaube und kriege hin und wieder sogar meine Freundin mit.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## heinrichs

*AW: Zurück vom Arasee / Haldensvassdraget*

Moin,
nee ich kann versichern dass von allen regelmäßig geduscht wurde. Das Haus ist an sich total in Ordnung,auch gut in schuss, nur die Kücheneinrichtung ist spärlich, könnte zB bisschen mehr Besteck vorhanden sein, aber so etwas sehn die Norweger ganz entspannt, und darauf kommt es an. Entspannung ,und die ist bei der Lage ,mitten in der Natur garantiert.
mfg heinrich


----------



## Jirko

*AW: Zurück vom Arasee / Haldensvassdraget*

klasse kurzzeiler und grandiose hechte... gratulation und besten dank #6 #h


----------



## Christian1

*AW: Zurück vom Arasee / Haldensvassdraget*

Danke für Deine Info.Ich hatte nur gedacht ,daß man es verbinden könnte .Erst auf Hecht und dann etwas fahren und im Meer angeln.Das müßte doch möglich sein Oder?


----------



## heinrichs

*AW: Zurück vom Arasee / Haldensvassdraget*

Nee, 
das ist nicht machbar guck mal auf google earth, wo der See liegt. ist echt zu weit bis ans meer.
mfg heinrich


----------



## Christian1

*AW: Zurück vom Arasee / Haldensvassdraget*

Ok,Danke.#h


----------

